# С Днем Рожденья, Alex1983



## akok (24 Июл 2010)

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 24.07.2010:

-Alex1983 (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MotherBoard (24 Июл 2010)

Поздравляю)))


----------



## Analyzer (24 Июл 2010)

С Днем Рожденья !


----------



## Сашка (24 Июл 2010)

Хэппи бёздей)


----------



## akok (24 Июл 2010)

Поздравляю!


----------



## icotonev (24 Июл 2010)

С Днем Рожденья !


----------



## Drongo (24 Июл 2010)

Alex1983, тёзка, поздравляю с праздником, желаю хорошего дня, крепкого здоровья. Интереса в освоении языков программирования и главное чтобы всё получалось. Успехов, любви, счастья. Пусть всё будет. :good2:


----------



## Alex.M (24 Июл 2010)

Поздравляю друг!


----------



## Alex1983 (24 Июл 2010)

Спасибо всем. Очень рад.:thank_you2: Надеюсь все исполнится, что пожелали.:yahoo:


----------



## edde (24 Июл 2010)

Поздравляю!  не напивайся!!


----------



## Alex1983 (24 Июл 2010)

Спасибо edde. Но поздно предупреждаешь.:yahoo:


----------



## nanshakov (24 Июл 2010)

Поздравляю!!!всего,всего....


----------



## Alex1983 (24 Июл 2010)

Спасибо *nanshakov*,


----------



## edde (24 Июл 2010)

*Alex1983*, Надеюсь еще не совсем опоздал


----------



## Alex1983 (24 Июл 2010)

Почти нет.:drinks:


----------



## iolka (24 Июл 2010)

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!​*


----------



## Mila (26 Июл 2010)

*Поздравляю!*


----------



## Tiare (27 Июл 2010)

Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!! 
Правда опоздала малость:blush:


----------



## Alex1983 (28 Июл 2010)

Всем спасибо. Очень рад, что этот день до сих пор длится:dance2:


----------



## Drongo (28 Июл 2010)

*Alex1983*, Пусть длится вечность.  С Днём Рождения!!! :good2:

Кстати, как там с консолью на русском, получилось или нет?


----------



## Alex1983 (31 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> *Alex1983*, Пусть длится вечность.  С Днём Рождения!!! :good2:


Спасибо. Я не против, если будет длиться вечность, но я столько не проаживу



Drongo написал(а):


> Кстати, как там с консолью на русском, получилось или нет?


Да. все отлично. Сконструировал калькулятор, все на русском, пока работает. 

P.S. Сейчас пока ни чего не читаю, времени нету. Работа и дела домашние.
З.Ы. А вопросы еще будут. По массивам, точно будут.:blush:


----------

